# t-jet shadow.. yes or no?



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

well we talked about this last night on what to do with the ugly shadow..
i removed the engine area and cockpit prior to slicing down the center for narrorwing,right now just mocked up but if succesful when finished i may cast these in colors, body has the same dimensions as the chaparral,
will post better pics when complete.
this all took about 10-15minutes to do with an exacto blade as the plastic is very thin.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Finish the Mock & snap some bigger pics?
This is interesting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*You gotta slice.... AND dice*

Definitely yes!

At a glance... to pull things back into proportion,

I'd take an extra 15 minutes and section the nose at the 12 oclock position on the front wheel wells.

Looks like you might be onto something. :thumbsup:


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

dam photobucket pisses me off..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

has come together nicely


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

wing is from a aw body..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

To quote Fat Bastard from the Austin Powers movie... "Look at him!!! He looks just like a little baby!!!" That's some fine slicing and dicing Sir Sterling!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

As far as the bucket is concerned, when you go to upload pix, click the "upload photos" button, and before you click the "select photos and videos" button, at the top right of the white box, click the "customize your upload options" link. Click the 1024 X 768 option for your pix size, and click save. All your uploaded pix will now be that size. I have a cheezy old HP tube type monitor and that size is optimum with my resolution. Better monitors (which most have) will also have no issues seeing your pix at that size.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I like alot. Dr. Frankenstein would be proud.

Dave


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Put me down for one I have a t jet chassis waiting for a body. Very cool work.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

A big YES from me! Great foresight!! Love it when someone see's more potential in a body that has been sitting right under our noses.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Nice job!

BTW - I don't think the Shadow is ugly, there are just a gazillion of them.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

That is sweet!! Wish I would have thought of that..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice slice....*

You are onto something for sure. Maybe try some larger diameter independant aluminum fronts on there. I bet some of those dished hubs would look strong up front. Great stuff either way though. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Very nice. A nice set of Vincents would look nice.

You just have to love the modeling aspect of our hobby.

Roger Corrie


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*A jet Shadow chop-a-de-le-lop-lop!*

stirlingmoss

This is a Cool take on the Shadow!!

This reminds me of the Painting of the Shadows from back when on HT.

Bob...I could Shadow all day long...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

bobhch said:


> This reminds me of the Painting of the Shadows from back when on HT.


Cool slice and dice on the Shadow S......M!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Your right again Bob...these ugly cars that nobody likes, keep on coming out of retirement for some reason...zilla. RM


----------

